# Grécia



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2006 às 16:47)

Cheias na Grecia

As maiores cheias das ultimas decadas estao atingir a Grecia neste momento! Segundo a Sic e o Serviço Meteorologico Grego o tempo ira piorar para as proximas horas!

A Grecia neste momento esta em alerta maximo e vai mante-lo para as proximas horas!!


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2006 às 17:24)

]ToRnAdO[;12808 disse:
			
		

> Cheias na Grecia
> 
> As maiores cheias das ultimas decadas estao atingir a Grecia neste momento! Segundo a Sic e o Serviço Meteorologico Grego o tempo ira piorar para as proximas horas!
> 
> A Grecia neste momento esta em alerta maximo e vai mante-lo para as proximas horas!!



Sim Tornado e vai continuar pelo menos durante a próxima semana, se calhar para nós vai ser  mais tarde em Novembro 

Ontem a cidade de Volos recebeu 227mm em 12h, i.e. metade da precipitação anual que normalmente ocorre  

Noticias fresquinhas
http://www.ana-mpa.gr/anaweb/
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2006/10/09/europe/EU_GEN_Greece_Floods.php


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Out 2006 às 17:32)

está complicado a cena pra aqueles lados   

http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=731343&div_id=291

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/mundo/20061010+Chuvas+torrenciais+no+norte+da+Grecia.htm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2006 às 17:58)

Sim seringador, podera ocorrer o mesmo no nosso pais!!

Podera ser historico, e se o sueste persistir e aumentar a sua intensidade o mediterraneo prega-nos uma surpresa a todos!!! 

Sueste na zona Sul do País

Este na zona Norte!!

Esta prevista uma intensificaçao do quandrante este/sueste a partir das 90h o que podera empurrar o extremo que o mediterraneo esta disposto a oferecer!! é para acompanhar!! nao sei se chaga a novembro!!
Ate la...boa sorte Gregos!!!


----------

